# HDD pins abgebrochen



## NFSC (26. Juli 2009)

moin, 

beim festplatten tausch sind mir heute 2 pins aus meiner alten IDE festplatte abgebrochen. Nun geht sie nicht mehr aber da sind wichtige daten drauf. was kann man da tun?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Juli 2009)

Du kannst entweder vorsichtig versuchen, die Pins wieder anzulöten oder du sendest sie zum Hersteller, der dir die dann sicherlich für ein gewisses Endgeld repariert. Das können unter Umständen aber auch Händler aus dem örtlichen PC-Laden.
Alternativ musst du dich an ein Datenrettungsunternehmen wenden. Das kostet - soweit mir bekannt - um die 500€.


----------



## NFSC (26. Juli 2009)

hmm ... ich hab hier noch ne uralte 10gb platte rumfahren. Wärs möglich die steckeraustauschen oder macht man so nur noch mehr kaputt?


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juli 2009)

wenn du Löten kannst und es exakt der selbe Stecker ist kannste das schon machen, musst nur vorsichtig sein.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2009)

Wo ist der Pin abgebrochen? Im Stecker oder an der Platine?

Wenn an der Platine noch was dran ist, das abgebrochene Stück hinter dem Stecker abknipsen (so das noch ein "Pfosten" auf der Platine steht) und rausziehen. Dann einfach ne dünne Klammer o.ä durch den Stecker führen, und am Rest des alten Pins anlöten.

Ansonsten beim örtlichen Elektriker mal anfragen, der kann dir da normal auch was für kleines Geld reinlöten (Kabel mitgeben). Die Buchse kann man übrigens einzeln im Internetz bestellen. (der Elektriker wird schon wissen wo)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. Juli 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wo ist der Pin abgebrochen? Im Stecker oder an der Platine?
> 
> Wenn an der Platine noch was dran ist, das abgebrochene Stück hinter dem Stecker abknipsen (so das noch ein "Pfosten" auf der Platine steht) und rausziehen. Dann einfach ne dünne Klammer o.ä durch den Stecker führen, und am Rest des alten Pins anlöten.
> 
> Ansonsten beim örtlichen Elektriker mal anfragen, der kann dir da normal auch was für kleines Geld reinlöten (Kabel mitgeben). Die Buchse kann man übrigens einzeln im Internetz bestellen. (der Elektriker wird schon wissen wo)



Soweit ich erkennen kann, schrieb er, dass die Pins direkt an der HDD abgebrochen sind.


----------



## NFSC (26. Juli 2009)

jo genau, direkt die letzten 2 pins am stecker sind bis ganz runter abgebrochen. Denke mal das das vom entfernen vom IDE kabel passiert sein muss


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2009)

was du machen könntest wäre, dass du eine baugleiche HD bei ebay oder so ersteigerst und dann den controller/die elektrik der platte einfach tauschst. musst mal schauen, der hintere teil der HD inkl. stecker is oft mit ein paar schrauben abnehmbar.


----------



## dot (27. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Bild einstellen von der Sache, dann kann man sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## NFSC (27. Juli 2009)

Nach ewiger fummel arbeit mit dem umlöten hat es endlich geklapt und sie läuft sogar noch. Thx für die tipps


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

ich würd die aber nur noch als "resteplatte" nehmen, vorsicht is besser als nachsicht


----------



## NFSC (28. Juli 2009)

jo jo die is eh nur als reserve, brauchte aber die daten von der platte


----------

